# Windows auf M.2-SSD oder Sata-SSD?



## CeLoX (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe letztens eine Samsung SSD 970 EVO 500GB, M.2 geschenkt bekommen und wollte diese nun verbauen.

Momentan habe ich eine SATA-SSD auf der mein Windows 10 läuft und 2 HDD Datengräber (1TB + 2TB)...
Die Überlegung die ich nun hatte: Ist es sinnvoll mein Windows neu aufzusetzten um es auf die M.2 zu intallieren oder ist der unterschied zu M.2 und SATA SSD nicht so super krass merkbar?

Danke schon mal im Voraus für Antworten

Cedric


----------



## NatokWa (23. Mai 2018)

1. kannst du das Windows auch einfach mit dem Samsung-Tool auf die neue SSD verschieben OHNE neu installieren zu müßen . Hat bei mir mit ner 960'er EVO problemlos geklappt .

2. Der Unterschied ist eher gering . Win10 startet ja auch so schon schnell von "normalen" SSD's , da fällt der unterschied im niedrigen einstelligen Sekundenbereich aus . Bei meinem 2011'er Board fällt es GARnicht ins Gewicht da das Board bei jedem Start noch vor'm Bios fast 30 Sekunden Selbsttests laufen läßt *g*


----------



## Frontline25 (23. Mai 2018)

NatokWa schrieb:


> 2. Der Unterschied ist eher gering . Win10 startet ja auch so schon schnell von "normalen" SSD's , da fällt der unterschied im niedrigen einstelligen Sekundenbereich aus . Bei meinem 2011'er Board fällt es GARnicht ins Gewicht da das Board bei jedem Start noch vor'm Bios fast 30 Sekunden Selbsttests laufen läßt *g*


Naja, wenn der "Desktop" ebenfalls aufder M2 Liegt, kann das im Altag schonmal echt interessant werden 
Leider bin ich noch kein Besitzer einer so schnellen SSD, jedoch kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es immer Sinnvoll ist, das Betriebssystem auf dem schnellsten Datenträger zu haben ^^


----------



## CeLoX (23. Mai 2018)

Okay wenn das wirklich so einfach geht, ist das ne echte Option. Wie heißt denn das Tool?


----------



## chocochipsbaer (23. Mai 2018)

Samsung Data Migration Software

SSD Tools & Software | Download | Samsung V-NAND SSD | Samsung Semiconductor Global Website


----------



## cerbero (23. Mai 2018)

Da du die m.2 ha ohnehin schon hast, probiers aus, es kann nur besser werden.

Aber mach vorher ein paar Tests zum Vergleichen


----------



## NatokWa (24. Mai 2018)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn der "Desktop" ebenfalls aufder M2 Liegt, kann das im Altag schonmal echt interessant werden
> Leider bin ich noch kein Besitzer einer so schnellen SSD, jedoch kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es immer Sinnvoll ist, das Betriebssystem auf dem schnellsten Datenträger zu haben ^^



Der Desktop liegt da wo das BS liegt ... normalerweise ..... und der profitiert GARnicht da er ohnehin nur einmal geladen im RAM liegt *g* Da merkt man nichtmal nen großen unterschied wenns ne HDD is , also NUR den Desktop laden *g* das sind so wenige Daten ..... 

Es bringt bei manchen Spielen einen vorteil bei den Ladezeiten , aber ich kann sagen das oft der Rest vom Sys hinterherhinkt wenn die NVMe-SSD ihre Muskeln spielen läßt


----------



## bastian123f (24. Mai 2018)

Ich würde mir eher die Arbeit sparen und dann eher die Spiele darauf installieren. Aber du machst auch nichts falsch, wenn du das so machst.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Mai 2018)

Habe vor ein paar Wochen das selbe auch mit meiner neuen Samsung 960 EVO gemacht.

Mittels Samsung Data Migration Software war das System inkl. aller Partitionen auf der M.2 innerhalb von nur 20min übertragen.
Allerdings ist die Software auf Samsung Laufwerke beschränkt, hatte mal versucht von einer HDD auf eine ADATA SSD das ganze zu übertragen und konnte die SSD gar nicht auswählen.
In diesem Fall muss eine andere Software verwendet werden, z.B. Clonzilla. Erwähne dieses weil du nicht angegeben hast was für eine SSD (SATA) du hast.

In meinem Fall habe ich die 960 EVO 50 Euro unter dem Neupreis als Neuware(B-Ware) bekommen, daher hat es sich bei mir am ende gelohnt.
Mich hat damals auch interessiert wie sich das ganze auswirken wird.

Der erste Eindruck was ich nach dem übertragen des OC hatte war dass das System einen Ticken schneller lädt.
Aber nur minimal, also nicht mit dem Wau Effekt als ich damals von HDD auf SSD wechselte. Entpacken und manche Installationen laufen vom Gefühl her auch etwas schneller.
Aber jetzt nach einiger Zeit habe ich mich wohl so daran gewöhnt das ich diesen kleinen Unterschied auch nicht mehr merke.

Letztens habe ich das System neu aufgesetzt, da habe ich das ganze dann doch etwas schneller drauf bekommen.
Im Schnitt wird man es  vom Gefühl her nicht merken, klar schaue ich in den Takmanager sehe ich auch kurz für wenige Sekunden das solche hohe Geschwindigkeiten zustande kommen.

Messbar ist es jedenfalls....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine normale SSD ist aber auch sehr schnell und da es vom Gefühl her nicht viel ausmacht oder man es ggf. gar nicht merkt reicht auch eine normale SSD aus.
Natürlich habe ich mein System darauf gezogen, denn auch wenn ich selbst nichts merke läuft das Laufwerk trotzdem schneller und mein System soll egal ob ich es merke oder nicht das schnellste Laufwerk bekommen.

Habe noch zwei weitere PCIe-Slots(Chipsatz) auf meinem Board frei.
Sollte ich doch mal meine HDDs ausmustern wollen werde ich mir ganz normale SSDs als M.2 holen, denn die Geschwindigkeit reicht mir aus und der Vorteil davon ist auch einfach einstecken und fertig.
Dann muss ich keine Kabeln dazu extra verlegen.

Meine alte Samsung 840 SSD habe ich jetzt für meine bevorzugten Spiele reserviert.


----------



## NatokWa (25. Mai 2018)

Nur die EMPFÄNGER-SSD muss zwingend Samsung sein , habe selbst von einer Intel auf die Evo überspielt , KEIN Problem .


----------



## IICARUS (25. Mai 2018)

Stimmt, hätte auch darauf kommen können, da ich vor Jahren mal von einer Seagate HDD auf Samsung übertragen habe.
Damals habe ich die HDD aus einem Laptop gegen eine Samsung 840 EVO ausgetauscht gehabt.

Hatte ich ganz vergessen...


----------

